# US Stocks To Watch by Vulcans who trade for fun



## websman

*Vulcans who trade for fun*

Here it is my new friends.  This is my new thread to talk about my latest U.S. stock picks and trading strategies.  I'll list my trades here for all to see and will let y'all know what I'm watching.  

I'm huge!  You're huge!  Let's make some $$$!!!

YEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## websman

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*

Here's what I holding...

ELN - Bought at $6.89.  Closing price today was $10.30.   

EZEN - Bought at $2.50.  Closing price today was $2.45.   

I'm watching... TRLG, ARRS, AIRM, BTUI, RSSYF.OB, VPHM, CESV, RWC, PWAV, CFK, IVAC, TWGP, ERS

My portfolio is looking very green for the year.


----------



## websman

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*

I need some new picks.  Anyone have some suggestions?


----------



## crash82au

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*

Hey websman, watching any tech stocks on the nyse? Wouldnt mind a little help on this sector in the states. I wish I could afford to invest in Google(GOOG). Unfortunately its got a high buy in prices and Im sure the trend will not continue, I should of bought in at $85, if only I had gathered interest in dabbling in the sharemarket earlier this year!

Danial


----------



## karmatik

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				crash82au said:
			
		

> Hey websman, watching any tech stocks on the nyse? Wouldnt mind a little help on this sector in the states. I wish I could afford to invest in Google(GOOG). Unfortunately its got a high buy in prices and Im sure the trend will not continue, I should of bought in at $85, if only I had gathered interest in dabbling in the sharemarket earlier this year!
> 
> Danial




Hi Danial

Do you trade any of the US exchanges? If so, how do you feel about currency changes between AUS and US dollar. Do you think its risky, with loss of profits due to AUS dollar strength against the US? Im very curious about trading in the US exchange.


----------



## websman

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				crash82au said:
			
		

> Hey websman, watching any tech stocks on the nyse? Wouldnt mind a little help on this sector in the states. I wish I could afford to invest in Google(GOOG). Unfortunately its got a high buy in prices and Im sure the trend will not continue, I should of bought in at $85, if only I had gathered interest in dabbling in the sharemarket earlier this year!
> 
> Danial




Not many of my picks are NYSE stocks.  The small caps on the Nasdaq and American Exchange do much better for me. On occasion I'll find a good NYSE stock, but there's not really enough volatilty to make it very profitable.

As far as GOOG, I agree it would have been a good buy at $85, but it's way too pricy at this point.


----------



## crash82au

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*

hey karmatik , Im really new to all of it. I plan to trade the international markets later once im competent with the australian market and the sharemarket in general.  At the moment I do have to say the risk of the aud/usd falling is a bit of a concern to me. Obviously its a two way street. Once I learn the basics of trading stocks I'll look into currencies a little more.

Danial


----------



## websman

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				karmatik said:
			
		

> Hi Danial
> 
> Do you trade any of the US exchanges? If so, how do you feel about currency changes between AUS and US dollar. Do you think its risky, with loss of profits due to AUS dollar strength against the US? Im very curious about trading in the US exchange.




1.00 AUD Australian Dollar  = 0.746491 USD US Dollar  

I don't see where the risk is that great.


----------



## websman

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				crash82au said:
			
		

> Hey websman, watching any tech stocks on the nyse? Wouldnt mind a little help on this sector in the states. I wish I could afford to invest in Google(GOOG). Unfortunately its got a high buy in prices and Im sure the trend will not continue, I should of bought in at $85, if only I had gathered interest in dabbling in the sharemarket earlier this year!
> 
> Danial




I'll try to find you a few good picks this week.  

Cheers, 
 Webs...


----------



## RichKid

Admin Note: I've moved the non-stock chit chat to the General Forum under 'Vulcans who Trade for Fun' so this thread can stay focused on US stocks. Much tidier this way.


----------



## websman

RichKid said:
			
		

> Admin Note: I've moved the non-stock chit chat to the General Forum under 'Vulcans who Trade for Fun' so this thread can stay focused on US stocks. Much tidier this way.





So, I'm only supposed to discuss stocks in here and if I have anything else to say, I'm supposed to post it in the other thread that has been moved.

Therefore, if I want to mention a stock, yet I have an irrelevant comment, I must split my post between two threads.  

Ahhh, now I think I get it.  You, know I'm from the southeastern part of the U.S., which qualifies me to be a redneck.  Rednecks tend to be simple minded and we get confused quite easy.  Heck the other day, I was rotating the tires on my pickup truck and I forgot to put one of the tires back on.  I didn't realize it until I started to back out of the driveway and the truck fell off of the jack...  Uh, hang on a minute...I'm supposed to be posting this in the other thread, ain't I?

oops...sorry there Kid.  I'll repost this over there...   

I'll move my stock posts over here...


----------



## websman

I'm glad I haven't bought MLPH.OB yet. It dropped .26 today.


----------



## websman

Re: Vulcans who trade for fun 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by Kauri
I hate to say it, but try PNO, 

PNOPharmanet Group LimitedNovember 200530thResults of AGM30thUS Listed Biotechnology Company Acquires MPL15thAdministrators appointed to Medical Products Group 



That's it. It's PNO. I'm trying to find out everything I can about it. If what this company is claiming about their drug is true, it could be huge.


----------



## RichKid

websman said:
			
		

> So, I'm only supposed to discuss stocks in here and if I have anything else to say, I'm supposed to post it in the other thread that has been moved.
> 
> Therefore, if I want to mention a stock, yet I have an irrelevant comment, I must split my post between two threads.
> 
> Ahhh, now I think I get it.  You, know I'm from the southeastern part of the U.S., which qualifies me to be a redneck.  Rednecks tend to be simple minded and we get confused quite easy.  Heck the other day, I was rotating the tires on my pickup truck and I forgot to put one of the tires back on.  I didn't realize it until I started to back out of the driveway and the truck fell off of the jack...  Uh, hang on a minute...I'm supposed to be posting this in the other thread, ain't I?
> 
> oops...sorry there Kid.  I'll repost this over there...
> 
> I'll move my stock posts over here...




Hi Webs,
It's okay to mention a few things not directly related to the stock here; humour is always good but the reason I separated your earlier thread was because it was in the International Forum (which deals with overseas stocks, international indices/markets etc) and it had about a page or more of just non-trading stuff- I didn't split it up intially as I wanted to see if it would revert to stock discussion but it kept going off on a tangent (off-topic) so I had to split it. I can manually move your stock posts from the general Vulcan thread in the General forum to this International forum so you wont have to repost your stock posts from there- that's what I'm here for.

If you could keep the posts in this thread predominantly on stocks that'll be great. Feel free to discuss any general stuff about Australia, your interests, non-stock questions etc in the General forum (browse through that forum to see the types of topics that fit in there)- also check for existing threads if you want to start a thread on  a specific issue as it may have been covered before already, you can just add to that existing thread, that way we don't end up with multiple threads on the same point as that's unnecessary duplication. but if you have a genuinely new thread then by all means start up a new thread with an appropriate title so people know what it's about when we browse or search through the forums.

Also I don't think you're simple minded or a red-neck from what I've seen of your posts but things do take a bit of getting used to initially with a different forum like ours (we like to think we are different!)- just check the posting guidelines and code of conduct from time to time to see how it's done here and browse through the forums to get a feel for what goes where and how we organise ourselves.

Any questions please ask, I prefer not to interfere/interject as moderator so it'll be good to get this sorted.

btw, we have another regular called MARKETWAVES from the US who posts lots of great Elliott Wave stuff, you can search for his posts by his name, he may have been feeling a bit lonely here on ASF not having many fellow US markets followers to chat with so maybe you guys can exchange views on US stocks here as well, send him a pm to say hello if you like.

All the best,
Rich


----------



## websman

If y'all get a chance, check out CDV.  It's on a roll.  I may buy it, if I can catch a pullback.

I'm bearish on the U.S. market at this point.  Sure it's made a good run lately, but after the pullback towards the close today, I think we may be done for now.


----------



## websman

I'm looking at JOE as a possible short canidate, but I have to wait for a proper setup.

JOE is a local company that has been building a lot of nice housing developments.  Business had been great for them this past year, but the real estate market is starting to dry up, plus interest rates are starting to go up.  I'd hate to have a varibale rate mortgage.  My home is paid for though...no worries.  :bananasmi


----------



## websman

Here's my positons

ELN - Bought at $6.89.  Closing price today was $10.86.   :dance: 

EZEN dropped too far.  I took a .10 loss at $2.40.   :swear: 

I'll place these limit orders for tomorrow.  I guess that would be tonight for you Aussies.  I gotta get used to this time change...

(All buy orders)

ARRS @ $10.02
MTEX @ $13.10
TRLG @ $14.65

I'm being conservative as I'm not confident that the market will continue to run.


----------



## Lyehopper

RichKid said:
			
		

> Hi Webs,..........
> ..........Also I don't think you're simple minded or a red-neck from what I've seen of your posts but things do take a bit of getting used to initially with a different forum like ours (we like to think we are different!)
> Rich



yep.... he's a redneck all right.... now ME?  I'm much more refined and schooled than Webs....  My pickup truck is a dually.... so I don't need to rotate the tires.

:arsch: hey webs!!!! hahaaaa......  Oh crap!!!.... stocks!... that's right.... uhhhhh Short sell VPHM..... yeah that's why I came over here.... Short VPHM.


----------



## Lyehopper

*Short sell VPHM....*

Intraday rally in VPHM (currently up about 8%...18.95).... short the rally top @ around $19.00 when you see weakness.... good for 10% gain by tomorrow... IMO


----------



## Lyehopper

*Re: Short sell VPHM....*



			
				Lyehopper said:
			
		

> Intraday rally in VPHM (currently up about 8%...18.95).... short the rally top @ around $19.00 when you see weakness.... good for 10% gain by tomorrow... IMO



here's an intraday chart and my plan to "stalk" this stock short.... As soon as I see this triangle form I'll short VPHM today.

http://img283.imageshack.us/img283/7186/vphm1107051tn.png


----------



## Lyehopper

*Re: Short sell VPHM....*



			
				Lyehopper said:
			
		

> here's an intraday chart and my plan to "stalk" this stock short.... As soon as I see this triangle form I'll short VPHM today.
> 
> http://img283.imageshack.us/img283/7186/vphm1107051tn.png



OK fellas I've "stalked" VPHM long enough.... I'm movin in for the kill.... I'm short VPHM right now @ 18.49.... let's see how she plays out!


----------



## websman

Ok dudes,

My order for ARRS filled today at $9.99.  It closed at $9.82 and is up a couple on pennies after hours.  I feel confident with this one and don't have a fortune tied up in it, so I'll set a mental stop around 10%.  I usually go with 5%.

Wow, look at ELN!  I made a killing on this one today!  Up $1.17 today.  This is too easy!  I love it!  BWAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! 
:jump: 


TRLG is on a roll.  Too bad it never met my limit price, but it can't go on forever.  I'll buy it one day.


----------



## websman

I'm glad I haven't bought MLPH.OB yet. It dropped .26 today.


That was yesterday...

It dropped another 65 cents today!  Down to $1.15.

This Tripeptofen stuff must not be so hot after all.  Then again, if it drops more, it could turn into a buying opportunity.

I'd still like to here from any of you guys that are familar with this so called "miracle" pain releiving drug.  It's supposed to be an anelgesic cream, that takes pain away when you rub it on.  It originated in Australia.  The Australian stock symbol is PNO.

Here's the info I got from Kauri.  Thanks Kauri!

Originally Posted by Kauri
I hate to say it, but try PNO, 

PNOPharmanet Group LimitedNovember 200530thResults of AGM30thUS Listed Biotechnology Company Acquires MPL15thAdministrators appointed to Medical Products Group

There are also some links for more info on the original post from Kauri
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=26344&postcount=85


----------



## websman

*Re: Short sell VPHM....*



			
				Lyehopper said:
			
		

> OK fellas I've "stalked" VPHM long enough.... I'm movin in for the kill.... I'm short VPHM right now @ 18.49.... let's see how she plays out!




VPHM will tank tomorrow.  :goodnight


----------



## Kauri

Websmen.. Don't know if you follow charts but here is PNO weekly chart. Tripeptofen was announced here over a year back, price has tanked a touch since then  .
   With around 200,000,000 shares in the market at Aus$0.045c she has a market cap of Aus$9,000,000.
   A good place to find out about Aussie stocks is Stockness, a free site, put in the share code  i.e PNO..  and bring up a daily chart,intraday chart, course of trades for the day, news/announcements...    http://stocknessmonster.com/


   Have a good one


----------



## Lyehopper

*Re: Short sell VPHM....*



			
				websman said:
			
		

> VPHM will tank tomorrow.  :goodnight



Well so far this morning it has shown great strength :swear: .... I guess I figured that with the new shares being prices @16.75 that the price would tend to gravitate to that general area.... WRONG!!!!   well I'm hanging in short for a while longer and see if she corrects....  intraday is finally showing some weakness in the PM.... Maybe I should have waited just ONE more day to attack :samurai:


----------



## websman

websman said:
			
		

> Ok dudes,
> 
> My order for ARRS filled today at $9.99.  It closed at $9.82 and is up a couple on pennies after hours.  I feel confident with this one and don't have a fortune tied up in it, so I'll set a mental stop around 10%.  I usually go with 5%.




Of course I changed my mind and decided to set a tight stop on ARRS since futures weren't looking to hot.  I got screwed.  My stop got triggered and then ARRS promtly climbed past my buy point...   :swear: 

Another lesson learned.  Stick to the friggin plan Vulcan!!!


----------



## Lyehopper

Bought OSUR in the gap this morning.... $12.38

This OSUR is one to watch.... 

Holding my VPHM short still.... Showing continued weakness but hanging on.... hope it slides today but I'm not so sure it will.

I've done some interesting TA on market timing I'll share later using the VXO... when I get time I'll post some marked up charts.  It shows that you SHOULD have protected profits and went into cash the week of 11/28/05....


----------



## wayneL

Bought RADS Shortly after the open..up ~8% atm

Looking forward to your work on market timing Lye'... Vol charts always interesting...


----------



## Lyehopper

*VPHM short....*

Here's a marked up daily chart on VPHM and my reasonong to stick short. 

http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/222/vphm1209054cf.png   :badass:


----------



## websman

wayneL said:
			
		

> Bought RADS Shortly after the open..up ~8% atm
> 
> Looking forward to your work on market timing Lye'... Vol charts always interesting...




Nice move on RADS!

ELN gain another .10.  I'm in shock.  My profits so far are huge.


----------



## Lyehopper

wayneL said:
			
		

> Bought RADS Shortly after the open..up ~8% atm



Nice play on RADS Wayne!  I like it's chart ok too. Pretty cup and handle....  Only thing negative is... I hate that gap @ $12.01....


----------



## websman

Kauri said:
			
		

> Websmen.. Don't know if you follow charts but here is PNO weekly chart. Tripeptofen was announced here over a year back, price has tanked a touch since then  .
> With around 200,000,000 shares in the market at Aus$0.045c she has a market cap of Aus$9,000,000.
> A good place to find out about Aussie stocks is Stockness, a free site, put in the share code  i.e PNO..  and bring up a daily chart,intraday chart, course of trades for the day, news/announcements...    http://stocknessmonster.com/
> 
> 
> Have a good one




MLPH has gone from $2 per share to .65 per share in the past week.  Sounds to me like a pump and dump.

The drug sounds great , but something is looking a little fishy here.  I'll keep investigating.


----------



## MARKETWAVES

AKAM...............

RichKid , 
Found this and been reading up on their prospects .....
Think this could be a good 1 yr play.

Listed below are 10 reasons why, along with various news articles.

Any comments?  ......... Much appreciated ............

-------------------------------------------------------------

Not a  recomendation....  Only  an  observation......

TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK  ...............


----------



## RichKid

MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> AKAM...............
> 
> RichKid ,
> Found this and been reading up on their prospects .....
> Think this could be a good 1 yr play.
> 
> Listed below are 10 reasons why, along with various news articles.
> 
> Any comments?  ......... Much appreciated ............
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Not a  recomendation....  Only  an  observation......
> 
> TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK  ...............




Hi Markets,
Interesting, looks like you've done a fair bit of reading (btw, what was point 10? didn't appear on the doc). Sounds good but I'd prefer a chart to the fundamentals. Don't think it's listed locally for us Aussies but maybe the other US traders may like it, what do you guys think of the chart?

(btw, will be interested in your EW view on gold, I expect a solid retracement but still a very powerful trend, I'm seeing oil reversing direction too atm, higher swing high about to occur...)


----------



## websman

MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> AKAM...............
> 
> RichKid ,
> Found this and been reading up on their prospects .....
> Think this could be a good 1 yr play.
> 
> Listed below are 10 reasons why, along with various news articles.
> 
> Any comments?  ......... Much appreciated ............
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Not a  recomendation....  Only  an  observation......
> 
> TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK  ...............




I would consider buying AKAM if it bounces off the 50 Day MA.


----------



## websman

I'm watching TIII for a possible pullback buy.

Other than that, my only present position is ELN.  I haven't seen too many good setups in the past week or two.  Patience is the key here.


----------



## Lyehopper

This morning I bought back one of my favorites and one of my top winners this year.  ECOL.... I've been watching it closely and it has tested the 61.8% retracement line twice and bounced off it hard today on HUGE volume.... up about 800% above average with NO news.  Should perform well on this run.  If you ever liked and researched Ernie's pick BEL?.... You'll love this sucker, check it out! I posted about on the BEL thread a while back.


----------



## websman

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> This morning I bought back one of my favorites and one of my top winners this year.  ECOL.... I've been watching it closely and it has tested the 61.8% retracement line twice and bounced off it hard today on HUGE volume.... up about 800% above average with NO news.  Should perform well on this run.  If you ever liked and researched Ernie's pick BEL?.... You'll love this sucker, check it out! I posted about on the BEL thread a while back.




BEL looks like a cup and handle.

ECOL looks very good.  Heck, I may buy some myself.


----------



## websman

ELN was up $1.33 today.  The money keeps rolling in.  This is too easy.

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=eln


----------



## DMK

websman said:
			
		

> ELN was up $1.33 today.  The money keeps rolling in.  This is too easy.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=eln





Good going, I bought ELN yestarday. Too bad it was in my my simulator account


----------



## crash82au

Hey websman, any more news on TIII?

Danial


----------



## DMK

crash82au said:
			
		

> Hey websman, any more news on TIII?
> 
> Danial




I would stay away from it, pretty harsh down move a couple of days, something like 25%!


----------



## crash82au

Yeah DMK, might be worth the pullback buy as webs mentioned.

Danial


----------



## websman

crash82au said:
			
		

> Yeah DMK, might be worth the pullback buy as webs mentioned.
> 
> Danial





It climbed today, but I'm still hoping for a pullback.  I'm not sure if we'll get it, but if not, I'll just move on to one of the other 8,000 or so stocks.


----------



## websman

If y'all get a chance, check this article out and tell me what you think.  I'm still researching this company (MLPH.OB)

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/051216/20051216005489.html?.v=1


----------



## DMK

websman said:
			
		

> It climbed today, but I'm still hoping for a pullback.  I'm not sure if we'll get it, but if not, I'll just move on to one of the other 8,000 or so stocks.




TIII? Did you see the 30% pullback from the highs? Isn't that enough? lol


----------



## websman

DMK said:
			
		

> TIII? Did you see the 30% pullback from the highs? Isn't that enough? lol




I want more...


----------



## websman

TIII took a big hit today.  It's getting closer to my buy point.


----------



## Lyehopper

websman said:
			
		

> TIII took a big hit today.  It's getting closer to my buy point.



Dude!  This shoulda been your POTW short pick!!!!


----------



## websman

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> Dude!  This shoulda been your POTW short pick!!!!




You're right.  It would have made me $$$!


----------



## Lyehopper

I shorted ESLR Monday @ around $12.  It's my POTW pick too and I'm in first place right now.... YEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAA!!!!

ESLR has broken the neckline on the SHS pattern and should head on lower.
It has a low RV = 0.48.... Negative earnings and just SUCKS in general.  Overvalued junk IMO. Check out the way the 61.8% Fib retracement line intersects with the 4 x 1 Gann fan line..... Right at the $8.49 gap too!  Reminds me of PARL's retracement.  Check out the "month over month" short interest.... up,up,up..... ESLR's going.... down,down,down....

Webs, Got it from my super secret V-V short search dude....hehehe


----------



## websman

Excellent pick LYE!  You are quickly taking my place as the leader.

By the way, I've been very busy and haven't got your wine sent yet, but I will get it shipped to you very soon.


----------



## websman

Ok Lye,

who is the "super secret V-V short search dude"?


----------



## Lyehopper

websman said:
			
		

> Ok Lye,
> 
> who is the "super secret V-V short search dude"?



I think you mean..... "What" is it?.... It's a short search I created using Vector-Vest's Unisearch tool.  

Just to test my search a little bit more.  Watch OS.  Seems to be gaining strength right?....  Seems to be a cup/handle base working. Has a low P/E of around 7....  BUT my top secret short search and me think it will sell off from the current price of just south of $29 to about $22.50 pretty soon, a 20%+ gain if you were short.  Watch it and see we're right.


----------



## websman

I bought CDV today at $2.67.  Too bad that's where it also closed at.  If I'm patient, I should see some gains.


----------



## jiesen

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				websman said:
			
		

> I'll try to find you a few good picks this week.
> 
> Cheers,
> Webs...




here are some ideas (not necessarily in this order)

1. VLO
2. LUFK
3. JLG
4. USG
5. BBD
6. NXY
7. GMXR
8. CFK

find out which is best next week, same bat time, same bat channel, at
www.mrmarketishuge.com


----------



## websman

Welcome Jeisen!  I see you really are trying to take over the world.

Be careful about posting links.  The Aussie administrator doesn't allow it.  Don't worry though, I will say a prayer for you. 

"Dear Richkid, forgive Jeisen for his sins upon the Australian community.  He is not wise to the great Aussie ways, but I will show him the light.  Amen."

Now Jeisen... If you will drink a Foster beer and down a jar of vegamite, while staring at a picture of Ayers Rock, and Ye shall be forgiven.


----------



## websman

crash82au said:
			
		

> Hey websman, any more news on TIII?
> 
> Danial




TIII is getting close to my buy point.  I'll report back later with the target price.


----------



## jiesen

websman said:
			
		

> Now Jeisen... If you will drink a Foster beer and down a jar of vegamite, while staring at a picture of Ayers Rock, and Ye shall be forgiven.




I'm more of a Corona man, actually.  For a refreshing Corona experience, just visit www... oops nevermind!  yeah, got it webs, no more links from me- maybe I'll just stick it in my profile, and put a signature saying to check that instead?


----------



## doctorj

websman said:
			
		

> Now Jeisen... If you will drink a Foster beer and down a jar of vegamite, while staring at a picture of Ayers Rock, and Ye shall be forgiven.




All fine ideas, however, I should point out that there is a reason why we export fosters.  If it was any good - we'd keep it here like we do with many other fine brews.  Come to think of it, I don't recall having seen Fosters for sale at a pub here.


----------



## crash82au

Fosters on tap? Not here in qld ;p I think even Guiness would be a more popular choice over Fosters   



Danial


----------



## crash82au

I keep forgetting there are two threads for the original one thats webs created   

Danial


----------



## websman

crash82au said:
			
		

> I keep forgetting there are two threads for the original one thats webs created
> 
> Danial




It's all very complicated. This one is for stocks.


----------



## websman

This is starting to get boring.  I must find a new angle.  :goodnight


----------



## RichKid

websman said:
			
		

> Be careful about posting links.  The Aussie administrator doesn't allow it.  Don't worry though, I will say a prayer for you.
> 
> "Dear Richkid, forgive Jeisen for his sins upon the Australian community.  He is not wise to the great Aussie ways, but I will show him the light.  Amen."




Aaaargh!! It's only some links (affiliate/referrals, competing forums, ramps, ads, that kinda thing, geez!!).

Jeisen, thou art forgiven....


----------



## websman

RichKid said:
			
		

> Aaaargh!! It's only some links (affiliate/referrals, competing forums, ramps, ads, that kinda thing, geez!!).
> 
> Jeisen, thou art forgiven....




Thanks Rich!

You're a great guy!  I hope you have a happy and prosperous new year!

Webs...


----------



## RichKid

websman said:
			
		

> Thanks Rich!
> 
> You're a great guy!  I hope you have a happy and prosperous new year!
> 
> Webs...




Thanks Webs, all the best to you too for the coming new year! Hope it's a good one!! 


....I've moved the posts on the general US market outlook for 2006 to a new thread in this same International Markets forum https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2488


----------



## websman

Ok dudes,

I've been busy, so I haven't had much time to post here, but I am now ready to share my new watchlist with you.  Keep in mind that this list is subject to change daily.

Here it is...

DDD, ADAM, OXPS, TIII, BTUI, AEY, CONN, MAPS, AMLN, ELN, BTJ, ELTK, IIIN, PTC, CAAS, GNT, TCX, PETS, TRLG, CNTF, ATML, SIMG, AHS, VPHM, SNDA.

The only one I presently own is ELN, which I bought at $6.89.

Happy trading guys!  Australia rocks!


----------



## MARKETWAVES

Rich ................

   Here's  what's  been  going  on  wikth * AKAM * ...............

There  is  so  much  to  be  said  about  this  one .........
 I  have  posted  it  all in  the  pryor  thread 

Just an  update .................

Here's  the  original post #34 in  this  thread   .................

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2376&page=2&pp=20

  By  the  way ,
 they  are also doing a  massive  business right  there  in Australia .....  

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## websman

I'll have to check AKAM out.  thanks!


----------



## RichKid

websman said:
			
		

> I'll have to check AKAM out.  thanks!




Just in case you aren't aware Webs, let me introduce you to MW, one of our resident EW specialists, you'll find lots of his charts here on ASF, what's more Markets is from the States too so say 'how do you do' fellas!!

Thanks for the chart Markets, a nice textbook breakout!


----------



## websman

Here's what I'm holding and my entry points...

GM (short) @21.12

ADAM @ 8.84

SNDA @ 17.55 

ELN @ 6.89  ELN is now trading at 16.02  :bananasmi 

I'll be watching SILC, CAL(short), AMCS, CRMT, AFCE, BTUI, ZVXI, TIII


----------



## websman

Here's what I'm holding...

SVL

TIII

ELN

SURG


----------



## websman

Here's what I'm holding and the price I bought it at...

SPIL @ 6.64

RADA @ 9.97

CFK @ 15.38

FUEL @ 3.93

AMKR @ 9.77

DTLK @ 5.90

EZM @ 2.10

Ok Dudes... Who owns one of these???


----------



## websman

Dudes...Why no responses???  Is anyone out there in Aussieland?

Oh well....I'll talk to myself.  Here's what I'm holding and the price I bought them at.  What do you think Mates?  Anyone own any of these?

SPIL @ 6.64

RADA @ 9.97

CFK @ 15.38

FUEL @ 3.93

AMKR @ 9.77

DTLK @ 5.90

EZM @ 2.10

TGB @ 3.38


----------



## RichKid

websman said:
			
		

> Dudes...Why no responses???  Is anyone out there in Aussieland?
> 
> Oh well....I'll talk to myself.  Here's what I'm holding and the price I bought them at.  What do you think Mates?  Anyone own any of these?
> .......
> ......




Hey Webs,
It's coz very few here on ASF trade the US markets, if you're trading some dual listed stocks (eg Newmont, News Corp and some other smaller co's) you may see more interest, but again, those posts would be in the ASX stock chat forums under the relevant ASX code. 

Maybe you can introduce some of your US trading mates to ASF to discuss stocks and trading tips and you'll see more discussion here? You can always hang out in the General forum or the Trading tactics forums, at least some of it would be of interest to you (eg see some of the systems trading posts and volume analysis threads in the trading tactics forum).

Another angle is if you're looking at studying a TA setup (as opposed to looking at the stock alone) you could post in the trading tactics forum (eg swing trading methods for low caps).


----------



## websman

RichKid said:
			
		

> Hey Webs,
> It's coz very few here on ASF trade the US markets, if you're trading some dual listed stocks (eg Newmont, News Corp and some other smaller co's) you may see more interest, but again, those posts would be in the ASX stock chat forums under the relevant ASX code.
> 
> Maybe you can introduce some of your US trading mates to ASF to discuss stocks and trading tips and you'll see more discussion here? You can always hang out in the General forum or the Trading tactics forums, at least some of it would be of interest to you (eg see some of the systems trading posts and volume analysis threads in the trading tactics forum).
> 
> Another angle is if you're looking at studying a TA setup (as opposed to looking at the stock alone) you could post in the trading tactics forum (eg swing trading methods for low caps).




This would all be great...but I've been real busy with the VTP.  I'm in the final testing phases and should have the Vulcantrader website up and running soon.  The accuracy of the VTP has been amazing.  My goal is to show others how to be as successful as I have been.

Thanks for all the kindness Rich.  You've been a fantastic host.  I'll keep checking in from time to time.


----------



## RichKid

websman said:
			
		

> This would all be great...but I've been real busy with the VTP.  I'm in the final testing phases and should have the Vulcantrader website up and running soon.  The accuracy of the VTP has been amazing.  My goal is to show others how to be as successful as I have been.
> 
> Thanks for all the kindness Rich.  You've been a fantastic host.  I'll keep checking in from time to time.



Hey webs,
That's great to hear, didn't know you were working on it, look forward to seeing it, is it commercial or more of a hobby-horse?
Glad to be of help, I trust you're enjoying all the new Aussie chatter on ASF. Check out the joke thread, I added a link to some heavy machinery pix.


----------



## websman

RichKid said:
			
		

> Hey webs,
> That's great to hear, didn't know you were working on it, look forward to seeing it, is it commercial or more of a hobby-horse?
> Glad to be of help, I trust you're enjoying all the new Aussie chatter on ASF. Check out the joke thread, I added a link to some heavy machinery pix.




I'm not in it for the money.  My site will be free.

I'll check the joke thread out!


----------



## websman

I'll be watching these stocks for a big move...mostly gold stocks.

GLG  AUY  TRE  

IVAC (not a gold stock)


----------



## RichKid

websman said:
			
		

> I'll be watching these stocks for a big move...mostly gold stocks.
> 
> GLG  AUY  TRE
> 
> IVAC (not a gold stock)




Do you watch Newmont too Webs or is it too slow/big? Below resistance levels atm but once it breaks out it'll be a tough one to stop imo. Waiting for gold to retrace a bit, can it go on like this for another month??!!!


----------



## websman

RichKid said:
			
		

> Do you watch Newmont too Webs or is it too slow/big? Below resistance levels atm but once it breaks out it'll be a tough one to stop imo. Waiting for gold to retrace a bit, can it go on like this for another month??!!!





Do you have a ticker symbol for Newmont?

I haven't bought any of these picks yet.  At this point, I'm not sure I will.

I sold DTLK today.  I had a small gain on it, but ended up selling for break even...     I looks weak though and I didn't want to take a loss on it.  

Here's the rest of my positions and the price I paid for them.
SPIL @ 6.64

FUEL @ 3.93
EZM @ 2.10
AMKR @ 9.77
CFK @ 15.38
RADA @ 9.97
TGB @ 3.38

FUEL looks to be recovering...

I'll sell TGB if it drops more than 5% below my buy price.
I'll be watching TGB closely


----------



## ctp6360

websman, what is your criteria for picking stocks, I've had a look at all the ones you are holding and can't really find a common theme between them (technically). None of them seem to be trending upwards...which is what I tend to base things on...


----------



## websman

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> websman, what is your criteria for picking stocks, I've had a look at all the ones you are holding and can't really find a common theme between them (technically). None of them seem to be trending upwards...which is what I tend to base things on...




It's all based on the VTP.  After the intitial scan is ran, the vectors are ran through the VTP for their respective ranking.  If the ranking is high enough, it is then considered for a buy.  At that point, I use find a proper entry point based on the daily chart patterns.  

No theme is needed...just a potential for profit.


----------



## ctp6360

sorry but I have no idea what VTP means, Vulcan Trading plan perhaps?


----------



## websman

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> sorry but I have no idea what VTP means, Vulcan Trading plan perhaps?




Vulcan Trading Platform...  It's my own unique system that myself and a few others have used effectively.  My track record this year has been exceptional.  I hope it continues.


----------



## ctp6360

Cool is there a way I can find out more about this platform, I'm interested in trading some US stocks so this might be a good way to start!


----------



## websman

Here's an update of my positions and the price I paid for them...

SPIL @ 6.64  
FUEL @ 3.93
EZM @ 2.10
AMKR @ 9.77
CFK @ 15.38
TGB @ 3.38

I'm down on FUEL, but still holding. 

I locked in profits on RADA. 

I'll lock in profits on CFK if it continues to show weakness.

I'll be trying for an entry on NXG @ 3.86 tomorrow.


----------



## websman

I sold AMKR today for a profit.


----------



## ctp6360

Well done websman, I'm keeping a close eye on what you do as I'm going to be trading in the US market very soon, keep the tips coming


----------



## MARKETWAVES

UPDATE   TIME 

*AKAM*............CONTINUES  ON  IT’S UPWARD  PATH

----------------------------------------------------------------
* NO HINDSITE POSTED*

Herse 's  the  link  from  the  original post
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2376&page=4&pp=20
Scroll down to original post *#70* in this thread  .................
----------------------------------------------------------

*2*  new Charts attached - Showing Progress.......


----------



## websman

MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> UPDATE   TIME
> 
> *AKAM*............CONTINUES  ON  IT’S UPWARD  PATH
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> * NO HINDSITE POSTED*
> 
> Herse 's  the  link  from  the  original post
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2376&page=4&pp=20
> Scroll down to original post *#70* in this thread  .................
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *2*  new Charts attached - Showing Progress.......




Nice call!  
Keep posting the picks.


----------



## RichKid

MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> UPDATE   TIME
> 
> *AKAM*............CONTINUES  ON  IT’S UPWARD  PATH
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> * NO HINDSITE POSTED*
> 
> Herse 's  the  link  from  the  original post
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2376&page=4&pp=20
> Scroll down to original post *#70* in this thread  .................
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *2*  new Charts attached - Showing Progress.......





That's one great run! Not over yet by the looks of it, some good research too in your original document Markets!! Well done. It's a shame I couldn't trade it off the ASX, glad you did well out of it.


----------



## websman

Today I went long on IMOS at $7.90.  My target price is $13.25.


----------



## ctp6360

AKAM looks absolutely AMAZING, I've never seen such a smooth run before, is this typical of US stocks or is AKAM just a steady riser with low volatility?


----------



## websman

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> AKAM looks absolutely AMAZING, I've never seen such a smooth run before, is this typical of US stocks or is AKAM just a steady riser with low volatility?




I'm not quite sure that it's typical, but it is a nice run.  I may have to consider picking up a few shares myself.


----------



## MARKETWAVES

Howdy  Webs

  Told  you  months  ago  about this one ...
    What's  great  about  this  stock is  its  business model .

They  have  a  propietery  technology ....

Do  you  know  what  happens in  business  when  you  have a product  that  everybody wants  and they  cant  get it anywhere else ?

  Well , this is this  *AKAM* ....Story .

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Most  people are  picking  stocks  the  wrong  way  because  of  logic and  what  the  news  puts  infront  of  us .* 

Earnings, Future  eannings  and , voulme are among  the worst things to look  at  when  evaluating  a  stock .
 - ( I expect  to get a full blast argument over this statement by  the  way. )
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*-Here  are few  things  to  look  for ..........
 to  find  stocks  that  may  be  going  places .  * 

  these  are  the  categhories

Category #1
- Learn  to gauge  competition  within a  marketplace or  industry

Category #2
-Look  for  stocks that  have been  in debt for  a  long  time  and just paid  off  thier long  term debt within  the  last 12-14  months .  This  is  a  true  sighn  of  underlying  Growth ....

Category #3
-Find stocks with  Propietary technologioes and  are the first to bring it to  marketplace.

Category #4
- Try to find out what the Politiains  are  investing  in . 
 They  are  rarely  wrong .

Category #5
- Observe  chart  patterns , - especially  Candlestick Formations ....
     Learn  all  you  can  about  Eastern Tecnicals .

Category #6
-Locate  Sound Bases - within a  stock chart and  coordinate  it with  its Industry  group  chart .( look for both of  these charts  look alike . )


----------



## MARKETWAVES

*HERE  WE  GO AGAIN*

Another  *P*olitician today  gave  out  and  awarded another contract  to  big  business ..............

This  happens  all  the  time , while  you  sit  there  analyzing  volume and reading  earning  reports ...  What  a  hoax !

Think  about this , 
 if  a  when  a politician  gives  out  a lucrative contract and  why  shouldn't they. They  want  contributions  to  their  campaigns right ?

Well , if  the  company awarded is  a  publically  traded  company, isn't  the  politician in  a  position  to  aquire shares  for his porfolio ? -especially  knowing  what  this  contract  that  has  been   awarded will  do  for the  company's bottom  line ?

Just some  Food  for  thought ........


----------



## dutchie

Marketwaves

Thats called "inside trading" is it not?


----------



## MARKETWAVES

Dick Chaney  is  a politician, right?  
He  is  the  vice  president,  right?
He  is  also  the  Ceo of  Haliburton, right?

Do  you think  being  Ceo,  that  he  owns  shares of  Haliburton?

Do  you  think Haliburton  has  been  awarded any Long-term contracts?
Well, you  think  about  this 

More  importantant....Do  you  think  Haliburton is  in  a slump  right now  ?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
  The answer  is  no ..... I dont  think they   do  insider  trading.

 (and  besides  this  is  not  the  point being  made  here.)

The  idea  here  is  to  be  aware  of  politicians  awarding  
contracts  to  big  business and  how  it  will  affect  their
 bottom  line   so  that  you  can  possibly look  for  an  
opportunity  to  get  in and  share  in  the  glory. 

By  the  way  the  same  goes for  Boeing 
  they  are  awarded contracts-  
...Do  you  think they  are  in  a  slump  right  now? 

  THE  LIST  GOES ON -----


----------



## RichKid

MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> *-Here  are few  things  to  look  for ..........
> to  find  stocks  that  may  be  going  places .  *
> 
> these  are  the  categhories
> 
> Category #1
> - Learn  to gauge  competition  within a  marketplace or  industry
> 
> Category #2
> -Look  for  stocks that  have been  in debt for  a  long  time  and just paid  off  thier long  term debt within  .......




And I'm sure you've got EW in there as well! Sounds like a good method.

webs, apologies for the delay, NEM is the code for Newmont (same for NYSE and ASX). MW had some great charts on NEM elsewhere on ASF, not sure if this is the best time to buy as gold is due for a correction, maybe MW will update the NEM charts, looks like an intermediate wave 2 is completing or has completed.


----------



## MARKETWAVES

Rich ,  I  have  given  6  diffrent  criteria 

 I  see  you  have  picked  the two  that  intest  you the  most , 
 Currently I  have  4  others in  which  to pay  attention  to.
- maybe I  share them  with you  some  time 

Please understand  by  background  in  trading ...  I  learned  Elliott-Waves  trading Futures and  Commodities. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------
 Elliott  waves  do  not  work  well  in  individual  stocks,  in  fact  I  don't
  recall  any  of  Mr. Nellson Elliott's  work  being  in  any  individual  stock.
   so ,  please  understand  that  Elliott-waves   is  not relevant  here  ...

Candlestick Formations are  more  important ( in  stocks )

 Let  me  repeat ..........

*Candlestick  formations*  are  more  important  in  trading  stocks. 
     they  are  more  important  than earnings  and volume ...

  Remember OST that  I  pointed  out  to  you  this  week. It  has  a  great underlying  story,  but  it  was  the  candlestick formations  in  those  charts  that told me more  than  anything  that support  could  hold ... they  were  whats  called  tweezer  bottoms in Candlesick formation Language.
  well,  you  know  what  happened to  that  one  this  week.

The  Dow Jones and the Nasdaq fell off  a  cliff  yesterday  but  OST went  up  in  a  sea  of  red  ink  out  there. If  it  does  well in  these  circumstances  how  will  it  do when the  over-all  markets  are doing  well?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RichKid

MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> Rich ,  I  have  given  6  diffrent  criteria
> 
> I  see  you  have  picked  the two  that  intest  you the  most ,
> Currently I  have  4  others in  which  to pay  attention  to.
> - maybe I  share them  with you  some  time ................
> ...........
> 
> Remember OST that I pointed out to you this week. It has a great underlying story, but it was the candlestick formations in those charts that told me more than anything that support could hold ... they were whats called tweezer bottoms in Candlesick formation Language.
> well, you know what happened to that one this week.
> 
> The Dow Jones and the Nasdaq fell off a cliff yesterday but OST went up in a sea of red ink out there. If it does well in these circumstances how will it do when the over-all markets are doing well?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------



Good point about EW, I've heard many say that futures charts and highly liquid blue chips seem to be more suited to classic EW. I'll post more in the OST thread about the stock, ran into resistance yesterday. Fascinating reading about your method MW, maybe it deserves a separate thread if you prefer....
I'm reading with interest, not many people use candlesticks like you do.

ok, I'd better not take this off topic.


----------



## MARKETWAVES

RichKid said:
			
		

> Hi MW,
> That's a great method, I've had a look at the thread, I keep an eye on some of those factors but haven't really thought of it all before as a method, politicians have less of an effect here in Oz but it's a good point. It's a shame I couldn't take advantage of AKAM as it was listed overseas. I look for niche technology co's too but there aren't that many of quality.
> Rich




Rich,  there  are  opportunies  right  there  where you are. 
ask  Nick  Radge.....

.....It's  just matter of  understanding  the  chart  formations  themselves  and  the  industry group that  the  the  stock  that  you  are  interested  in  is  poised  to do . You  can't just  trade  a  good  story in isolation. You  cant  just  trade  because  you  have  to  learn  to  identify  dips.  The  best  way  to  see  dips  by  the  way  is  on  a  longer  term  weekly  or  monthy charts . If  you  just  pay  attention to  the daily charts  you are  wasting  your  time.


----------



## websman

Thanks for the ticker symbol Richkid, I'll check it out...

Wow...The U.S. market is in the middle of a correction...I saw some of my profits dwindle the past couple of days.  I'm looking for the market to recover on Tuesday.

I did take profits on CFK today...unfortunately, I didn't get the amount of profit I could have.

I had a limit order fill on NXG today.  I bought it at 4.06, which was the low of the day.  It closed at 4.32.     Maybe it'll hold???

If the market doesn't come back on Tuesday, it'll be time to sell my long positions and join the shorting party...


Interesting stuff Marketwaves!  I'm liking what your posting.


----------



## RichKid

websman said:
			
		

> Thanks for the ticker symbol Richkid, I'll check it out...
> 
> Wow...The U.S. market is in the middle of a correction...I saw some of my profits dwindle the past couple of days.  I'm looking for the market to recover on Tuesday.




webs,
Here's the NEM thread for the US listed stock, any comments on it should go there, easier to follow the discussion that way: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=20903#post20903


----------



## websman

RichKid said:
			
		

> webs,
> Here's the NEM thread for the US listed stock, any comments on it should go there, easier to follow the discussion that way: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=20903#post20903




Thanks Richkid...You Aussies are so organized, and we Yanks are so sloppy...Ahhhhhhahahaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## MARKETWAVES

Hi webs  

Thanx for posting that link above, 

I saw that  one  coming - clearly ...... 
I havent talked to DTM in some time now,
as I was directing most of that post to him. I wonder what markets he is  watching these days.
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

The main lesson in that post*NEM*( Base Building )...
is learning to look for a Solid Base in your travels as you  look for a trading oppotunity. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Stay away from break-outs*, ( the word break-out is profanity )
 - Stay away from markets that are overbought - its too late!

-------------------------------------------------------------------

It took from May to October for that trade to materialize---
as you see it takes time -

*To see my thinking on locating Sound Bases in a market- *
click here
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1432


----------



## StockyBailx

Well alright fellows so you say? For all those who missed out GOOG I know of a few stocks that might make it worth your while. These are good momentum stock and show a lot of promise. 
*TIE *and *HANS* have been moving very well at top dollar much like GOOG for the last 18 months. If there to pricy have a go at these two, very well positioned with a lot of momentum going for them. They are *UPL* and *JOYG.* If they don,t tickle your fancy or twist your ears.
   -Have a go at *SNVH- Synova Health Care,* a well profound penny that has moved in leps and bounds in the last 3 months to 2.24 and looks to continue with it momentum and touch the sky. http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=SNVH.OB 
I think SNVH will cladly make up for any losses incured in the past.

Stock'ie'Bailz  

*-----A Penny a day keeps the doctor away-----*


----------



## websman

I won't be taking on anymore long positions until the market looks a little better.  I'm in a wait and see mode.  I wouldn't mind a good bear market, as long as it stayed that way for a while.  I could think of some nice short positions.  

One short candidate right now is AIRM.  I may take a position and ride it down...

I did buy NXG at $4.06 on Friday.  It closed at $4.32...


----------



## MARKETWAVES

Webs , don't sound so discouraged 
  You  actually  have  some good picks ...... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
There  is  a  broad  sell  of  in  the  markets as you  know  right  now 
 interest  rates  went  up last  week again  thanks  to  the  Fed  remember .

*How  could  that  be  good  stocks ?*
------------------------------------------------------
Here's  is * Q*ualcomm ... -  Got  my  eye on this one  '
  -  You know  who  they  are  -  No need  to  give  a  story to  explain ......

  All  that  matters  is that  it  is  dipping ...... Wishing  for  this  to  dip  to  around  $40-$42

--------------------------------------------------------------------
 Well  , you  watch
 some  one  reading  this  post  will  ask  " why won't  you short  it  then?"

  Don't  think  this way ,,,,  please 

  Trading  is about  buying  dips -  We  have  had  a  4  day  broad  based  sell  off ----Be  happy ....  Be  on  the  lookout !


----------



## websman

Qualcomm... Nice pick Marketwaves.  I'll keep an eye on it.

I'm not really discouraged, but I sitting in 100% cash, until a good buying opportunity happens.  I actually consider this drop as a good thing.  We've been due for a correction.  I'm looking at the possibility, however of a larger correction than just a few days...not saying it will, but still a possibility.  Neverless, I will probably take a few long positions, but will set my stops tight.  

For now, my cash is looking good.  I didn't lose a dime today!   

Off topic...but I just got to say...  Australia rules!   :aus:


----------



## websman

I'll be looking to go long on PARL Monday.  I'll chack the charts before I make my final decision, but I believe this one is just about ready to run again.

Hey Marketwaves... I tried to PM you, but your inbox was full.  thanks for the message!


----------



## MARKETWAVES

Hi  there  webs  ....


  Today  the  news  is  talking  up  the  Vonage  IPO....  

you  the VOIP  guys- ( phone  calls  over  the  internet) ....

 Don't  you  think  they are  a  little  late to be Going  Public ?
 -  What  do  you  think  of thier  future  .....Is  it  bright ? 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## websman

MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> Hi  there  webs  ....
> 
> 
> Today  the  news  is  talking  up  the  Vonage  IPO....
> 
> you  the VOIP  guys- ( phone  calls  over  the  internet) ....
> 
> Don't  you  think  they are  a  little  late to be Going  Public ?
> -  What  do  you  think  of thier  future  .....Is  it  bright ?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------




I'm not big on Vonage.  It's ok for international calling, but for domestic, cell phones are dominating.


----------



## MARKETWAVES

WAIT  ....Webs

I am  asking about  the  companys  prospects  and  its  ability  to  gain  marketshare  and  grow the company .
 This  is  what  investors  think  about  ..... Do think  its a  winner ?
 Do you think  it  can  grow . Do you  think it can stage off the  competition ? 

Well , its   big  thing over  here .......

------------------------------------------------------
  So  much  so  that  Google  and  Yahoo  just  got  into ......

  So , this  isn't  about  if  you  use  it  or  not-....no pun intended .

---------------------------------------------------------------
and  if  its  a  big  thing  in  America  its gonna  be  a  big  thing  elswhere in the  world , its  just  a matter  of  time  ..

  We  are  talking  abou  telephone  calls here ...  ( A  staple  of  life  )

So  I  ask  you  again ......


----------



## websman

MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> WAIT  ....Webs
> 
> I am  asking about  the  companys  prospects  and  its  ability  to  gain  marketshare  and  grow the company .
> This  is  what  investors  think  about  ..... Do think  its a  winner ?
> Do you think  it  can  grow . Do you  think it can stage off the  competition ?
> 
> Well , its   big  thing over  here .......
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> So  much  so  that  Google  and  Yahoo  just  got  into ......
> 
> So , this  isn't  about  if  you  use  it  or  not-....no pun intended .
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> and  if  its  a  big  thing  in  America  its gonna  be  a  big  thing  elswhere in the  world , its  just  a matter  of  time  ..
> 
> We  are  talking  abou  telephone  calls here ...  ( A  staple  of  life  )
> 
> So  I  ask  you  again ......




Hahaha!  Ok, ok...I'll look into it a little more, just as soon as I get time.  I couldn't say much else without doing the proper research.

My time is going to be limited for the next four weeks, because I'm taking a couple of classes in the evening for my job.  I'll try to find some time this weekend to check it out.


----------



## websman

Ok...Back to Vonage.  It looks like the IPO was a big failure.

I'm still not big on Vonage, because of the fact that there are too many other ways to make a phone call.  Cell phone service is much bigger here in the U.S.   I'm still using a regular phone as well as a cell phone.

I'm sure that Vonage will have some success, but I just don't see them taking over the world.  Of course, I could be totally wrong here...

I still have much more research to do...


----------



## websman

I'm still in cash and glad I am...  

I'll be looking for short setups until the market decides to turn around.  Why fight the trend?


----------



## websman

Still in cash.

If the DOW breaks support, I'll short everything in sight.

WIRE looks like a great short candidate at this point, with an entry point of $38.50


----------



## RichKid

websman said:
			
		

> Still in cash.
> 
> If the DOW breaks support, I'll short everything in sight.
> 
> WIRE looks like a great short candidate at this point, with an entry point of $38.50




Safer to wait for retest of that support? What's the general mood around the states atm?


----------



## websman

RichKid said:
			
		

> Safer to wait for retest of that support? What's the general mood around the states atm?





Most traders are being cautious.  I now own 2 positions and am up slightly on them.

VPHM

CERS

I've daytraded a few others.


----------



## websman

Wassup Dudes???

I'm still long on VPHM and CERS...Will I ever get a profit out of these losing positions???  Stay tuned...

I had been watching ZP  ( http://www.zapworld.com/cars/smartCar.asp ), but it was announced today that Daimler Chrysler would begin selling the Smart Car in the U.S. in 2007.  ZP is dead in the water now...


----------



## websman

All eyes will be glued to Bernake tomorrow to see if he decides to kill the market or not...

He will either raise rates by a quarter or half percent.  I'm leaning towards a half.


----------



## bunyip

websman said:
			
		

> Wassup Dudes???
> 
> I'm still long on VPHM and CERS...Will I ever get a profit out of these losing positions???  Stay tuned...
> 
> I had been watching ZP  ( http://www.zapworld.com/cars/smartCar.asp ), but it was announced today that Daimler Chrysler would begin selling the Smart Car in the U.S. in 2007.  ZP is dead in the water now...




Websman, when did you buy those two stocks, at what price and why?

Bunyip


----------



## websman

bunyip said:
			
		

> Websman, when did you buy those two stocks, at what price and why?
> 
> Bunyip




I bought them both last week...

VPHM @ 8.92

CERS @ 7.31

Although I am down on them I fully expect to eventually see a profit.  If not, I will sell and move on.  The VTP vectors currently are bullish.


----------



## RichKid

websman said:
			
		

> All eyes will be glued to Bernake tomorrow to see if he decides to kill the market or not...
> 
> He will either raise rates by a quarter or half percent.  I'm leaning towards a half.




Choppy times webs, choppy times....the market has probably priced in at least a quarter point hike imo, wait and see....


----------



## websman

RichKid said:
			
		

> Choppy times webs, choppy times....the market has probably priced in at least a quarter point hike imo, wait and see....




Bernake did the right thing!  1/4 point.  As long as no bad news come up, we should see a nice run...


----------



## websman

Still holding VPHM and CERS... I'm still in caution mode.   Maybe I need to take a trip to Australia.


----------



## websman

CERS sucks...

I bought ICOC @ 4.76...maybe it'll make up for CERS.


----------



## Julia

Hello Webs

I'd be interested to know what you consider are the main factors influencing the choppy market at present.  Still some fears about more rate increases?
Slowing housing market?  International situation, e.g. terror etc?

What's the overall reaction to Bernanke?  Do most investors/traders think he's on the right track?

With thanks

Julia


----------



## websman

Julia said:
			
		

> Hello Webs
> 
> I'd be interested to know what you consider are the main factors influencing the choppy market at present.  Still some fears about more rate increases?
> Slowing housing market?  International situation, e.g. terror etc?
> 
> What's the overall reaction to Bernanke?  Do most investors/traders think he's on the right track?
> 
> With thanks
> 
> Julia





Bernake is not doing anybody any favors.  He's already indicated that the market was not his concern.  If he continues to raise rates, I think were in for a major recession and a bear market.

I'd say that the main factors for the choppy market are...

#1.  High oil prices -  Let's face it, Exxon and the Middle east are making a fortune.

#2.  War in Iraq - Terrorism must be stopped, but I'm not sure that going into Iraq was the answer.  Bin Laden is in Afghanistan...We should be taking him out.  I still wonder what makes a terrorists mind click...must be pure evil.

#3.  Interest rates - Housing has slowed down because of rising interest rates, but the market here in the U.S. was overextended.  I can now sell my home for 4 times what I paid for it.

Of the 3 factors that are killing the market, I'd have to say that the War in Iraq is the biggest player...


----------



## websman

The market sucks...I'm still in cash.


----------



## websman

Still in cash...


----------



## Milk Man

Hey webs,

Should start tradin' futures or forex or somethin'. 
Just by the by, been making some knives lately, i'll post pics soon if you wanna see. You and lye might need some nice cold steel for guardin' that Goji plantation! :


----------



## websman

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Hey webs,
> 
> Should start tradin' futures or forex or somethin'.
> Just by the by, been making some knives lately, i'll post pics soon if you wanna see. You and lye might need some nice cold steel for guardin' that Goji plantation! :





Them knives might be just what we need!    Are you selling them?  Post the pics.  I'd like to see them.

I wish I had the time for futures trading.  Stocks have sucked this year.


----------



## Milk Man

websman said:
			
		

> Them knives might be just what we need!  Are you selling them? Post the pics. I'd like to see them.
> 
> I wish I had the time for futures trading. Stocks have sucked this year.




Yeah I probably will sell a couple, to cover costs (you yanks charge a fortune for steel!). Ive still gotta put the handles on so i'll posts pics then. I can do a good shiv if the cons need one too.


----------



## websman

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Yeah I probably will sell a couple, to cover costs (you yanks charge a fortune for steel!). Ive still gotta put the handles on so i'll posts pics then. I can do a good shiv if the cons need one too.




I could probably sell some of them for you...not the shivs, the knives.


----------



## Milk Man

Sweet! I should have the handle materials in a week or so. Nice aussie burl woods which I plan to stabilise and some stag after that. My bro shot it on his lucerne. He also got a *140kg boar - *the old tractor had trouble holding it up to clean! I need to get a good digital camera too- my bub's 5wks old now so shouldnt be too long for some "funniest home videos" material. I'll let you guys know what i'm up to anyway.


----------



## websman

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Sweet! I should have the handle materials in a week or so. Nice aussie burl woods which I plan to stabilise and some stag after that. My bro shot it on his lucerne. He also got a *140kg boar - *the old tractor had trouble holding it up to clean! I need to get a good digital camera too- my bub's 5wks old now so shouldnt be too long for some "funniest home videos" material. I'll let you guys know what i'm up to anyway.




When you get some knives made, send me a private message and let me know how much you want for them...


----------



## Milk Man

cool, no worries


----------



## websman

I've been watching SIRI for a possible entry, but am still a little concern about their huge debt.

Here's a few I'm watching...

DLTR, BDC, GMXR, AP, HOKU, BTJ, ACSEF, CRIS, APAC, MEM...

At this point I'm still in cash.


----------



## RichKid

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Sweet! I should have the handle materials in a week or so. Nice aussie burl woods which I plan to stabilise and some stag after that. My bro shot it on his lucerne. He also got a *140kg boar - *the old tractor had trouble holding it up to clean! I need to get a good digital camera too- my bub's 5wks old now so shouldnt be too long for some "funniest home videos" material. I'll let you guys know what i'm up to anyway.




Congrats on the bub mate, nice present for the sunny months.
Looking forward to the pix, maybe we can start a new thread on it if there's interest in this sort of stuff, hope it turns out well, I'm hoping you're a fine craftsman!


----------



## Milk Man

RichKid said:
			
		

> Congrats on the bub mate, nice present for the sunny months.
> Looking forward to the pix, maybe we can start a new thread on it if there's interest in this sort of stuff, hope it turns out well, I'm hoping you're a fine craftsman!




Wood supplier is playin shenanigans so no knives yet. Heres one of Charlotte though.


----------



## RichKid

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Wood supplier is playin shenanigans so no knives yet. Heres one of Charlotte though.




Wow! what a beautiful little thing! She's even smiling in her sleep, must be a nice dream!! Makes all the hard work worthwhile doesn't it? Kids are so inspiring.

Have you done much work on damascus steel type finishes milko?


----------



## RichKid

Milk Man said:
			
		

> ......He also got a *140kg boar - *the old tractor had trouble holding it up to clean! .........




Was that a real wild boar (with tushes?) or a big fat feral pig? Smoked Wild boar meat is yum!! Haven't had some for awhile, might be time to hit a German restaurant, I think they have em on the menu sometimes. btw, if you're getting a digital camera try bargaining at places like JB hi fi, if you have them up there and check out www.dpreview.com, there's a thread on it somewhere on ASF.

ok, getting back to stocks, webs- do you have any longterm (ie 12mths plus) stocks you are following atm? Preferably blue chips? Haven't seen one of your colourful charts for awhile!


----------



## websman

RichKid said:
			
		

> Was that a real wild boar (with tushes?) or a big fat feral pig? Smoked Wild boar meat is yum!! Haven't had some for awhile, might be time to hit a German restaurant, I think they have em on the menu sometimes. btw, if you're getting a digital camera try bargaining at places like JB hi fi, if you have them up there and check out www.dpreview.com, there's a thread on it somewhere on ASF.
> 
> ok, getting back to stocks, webs- do you have any longterm (ie 12mths plus) stocks you are following atm? Preferably blue chips? Haven't seen one of your colourful charts for awhile!




Excellent baby picture Milkman!  You should be proud!

Uh stocks...  Yesterday, I bought EZEN.OB and ELN.  I have a profit on ELN but had very bad timing on EZEN.OB.   

EZEN dropped hard right as I was buying it.  I should have known about it when I looked at the chart.  My fault.

Not much into blue chips.  I like the action of stocks with wilder swings.  I'll throw some charts up again very soon.

See yall for now!


----------



## Milk Man

RichKid said:
			
		

> *Was that a real wild boar (with tushes?)* or a big fat feral pig? Smoked Wild boar meat is yum!! Haven't had some for awhile, might be time to hit a German restaurant, I think they have em on the menu sometimes. btw, if you're getting a digital camera try bargaining at places like JB hi fi, if you have them up there and check out www.dpreview.com, there's a thread on it somewhere on ASF.
> 
> ok, getting back to stocks, webs- do you have any longterm (ie 12mths plus) stocks you are following atm? Preferably blue chips? Haven't seen one of your colourful charts for awhile!




Yup, big hairy stinkin' one! I dont eat em coz I know how they smell  . My bro used to sell them to the pig box, they mainly went to Germany. A lot of em have real bad worms too.


----------



## websman

I dumped EZEN and am still holding ELN.

I'll try to post some charts soon.  I've been extremely busy lately, but am trying to make more time for trading.

See y'all for now...


----------



## websman

ELN is looking good.


----------



## websman

Here's what I'm holding right now...

ELN - Watch this one run soon...
AVSI - making a nice move from an extended base
JOB - not moving yet, but should soon
UCPJ.OB - diving equipment maker and only .02 per share
USEMX - this is a mutual fund which had a return of 25% last year.


----------



## websman

websman said:
			
		

> I dumped EZEN and am still holding ELN.




I should have held EZEN...it bounced back.


----------



## websman

Here's my positions...

ERS, UCPJ.OB, USEMX

I sold ELN for a small loss and ASVI for a 5% profit.

I'll probably buy PACT tomorrow...


----------



## websman

I know I've been quiet lately, but I'm working on a new trading sytem...  I'll check in later.


----------



## websman

I'm still holding EGY...

My picks for a daytrade on Monday are...

*SCOX* - long

*MED*  - short :evilburn:


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

websman said:
			
		

> I know I've been quiet lately, but I'm working on a new trading sytem...  I'll check in later.




Webs how is that new system coming along?


----------



## websman

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Webs how is that new system coming along?




I'm looking at the real possibility of triple digit gains.... I'll keep you informed of the progress.  I'm just now beginning to test it with real money.


----------



## websman

Wassup Dudes!

I haven't posted in a while, but here's what I'm holding at the moment...

HIX @11.25
RWC @6.13
UCPJ.OB @.018

So far this year I'm up 3%.   I've got to get on the ball if I want to meet my huge goal of triple digit gains.  Currently, I'm trading part time, but may go full time by June.

Webs...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

The only stock I've ever followed is DELL mainly because I've spent so much bloody money there over the years. Technically it seems to be bobbing along in a downtrend which may be reversing. If they go above $28 on good volume they may be worth a flutter. I've no idea what they are up to fundamentally but my wheelie bin gets a 1/4 kilo or so every week of their mailouts. Also the us dollar isn't the best paper to have in your wallet, so once you buy you are subject to its fluctuations.

Garpal


----------



## BREND

Take a look at LMT, ROK and CNI as well. 
They are growth stocks with low valuation and huge free cashflow. 
Share buyback program for ROK.


----------



## wayneL

Garpal Gumnut said:
			
		

> The only stock I've ever followed is DELL mainly because I've spent so much bloody money there over the years. Technically it seems to be bobbing along in a downtrend which may be reversing. If they go above $28 on good volume they may be worth a flutter. I've no idea what they are up to fundamentally but my wheelie bin gets a 1/4 kilo or so every week of their mailouts. Also the us dollar isn't the best paper to have in your wallet, so once you buy you are subject to its fluctuations.
> 
> Garpal




You can hedge the currency risk.


----------



## BREND

wayneL said:
			
		

> You can hedge the currency risk.




That's right, if you are an Asian or Aussie trading US market, make sure you bought some gold ETF to hedge against the fall in USD.


----------



## CanOz

I recently entered the share trading game on investopedia. If anyone is interested i'll post some of my current stocks, watch list etc. Purely a technical prespective though.

I'm glad this thread has been brought forward, i'm keen to get a handle on the US markets, particularly the NASDAQ, as i want somewhere else to trade next year, or the year after.

Cheers,


----------



## BREND

CanOz said:
			
		

> I recently entered the share trading game on investopedia. If anyone is interested i'll post some of my current stocks, watch list etc. Purely a technical prespective though.
> 
> I'm glad this thread has been brought forward, i'm keen to get a handle on the US markets, particularly the NASDAQ, as i want somewhere else to trade next year, or the year after.
> 
> Cheers,




What is your ranking now? Mine is 200plus out of 25,000 participants.


----------



## websman

BREND said:
			
		

> That's right, if you are an Asian or Aussie trading US market, make sure you bought some gold ETF to hedge against the fall in USD.




My strategy is to just spend all the US dollars I can get my hands on...that way I won't have any to worry about when the economy goes down in flames.


----------



## CanOz

BREND said:
			
		

> What is your ranking now? Mine is 200plus out of 25,000 participants.




LOL, i'm not even ranked yet! I've only made a 6.5% gain in two weeks. Got more work to do yet mate!

Cheers,


----------



## CanOz

BREND said:
			
		

> What is your ranking now? Mine is 200plus out of 25,000 participants.




Whats your user name?


----------



## wayneL

websman said:
			
		

> My strategy is to just spend all the US dollars I can get my hands on...that way I won't have any to worry about when the economy goes down in flames.



LOL, sounds like fun Websman. I think many of your countrymen (and ours) are thinking along the same lines.

Picked up an interesting book today- "Maxed Out"... scary read.


----------



## CanOz

wayneL said:
			
		

> LOL, sounds like fun Websman. I think many of your countrymen (and ours) are thinking along the same lines.
> 
> Picked up an interesting book today- "Maxed Out"... scary read.




Sounds like a book about credit card debt Wayne? Will you post a review of it in the book review thread?


----------



## websman

CanOz said:
			
		

> Sounds like a book about credit card debt Wayne? Will you post a review of it in the book review thread?




Yup...does sound like credit card debt.  I used to have some of that kind of debt, but I paid it all off.  

Americans seem to have a serious problem with debt. I smell major economic trouble ahead, which can actually be a great opportunity.  I'll be shorting every stock I can get my hands on when that day comes.


----------



## BREND

CanOz said:
			
		

> Whats your user name?




my username is Brend. 
my ranking had retreated due to recent market crash.  
CVRD and PCU has helped me a lot.


----------



## websman

Vulcan update...

I haven't got the return I was hoping for yet, but I am in the green so far this year.  For now, it's day trades and shorts only, until the market finds a bottom.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

wayneL said:
			
		

> LOL, sounds like fun Websman. I think many of your countrymen (and ours) are thinking along the same lines.
> 
> Picked up an interesting book today- "Maxed Out"... scary read.




Wayne,

Could you provide the link or author's name?


----------



## websman

Holding CRNT...

Also bought 100,000 shares of RSDS, just for the heck of it.  Maybe this thing will shoot up to $10 a share, for a million bucks profit.  Stranger things have happened.


I Bought a new Ford F150 last week.  So far the gas mileage isn't too bad.  I'm getting around 15 MPG.  I can handle that.  Gas is back up to around $2.65 a gallon....won't be long before it hits $3 again.  It's only money.  I don't mind spending it.  LOL


----------



## websman

Sold CRNT and RSDS for a nice profit.


----------



## websman

Looking for a big correction in the Dow soon....


----------



## x2rider

Just enetered a trade for IBM in the US. It has just broken through from a period of sideways movement. 
The resistance was 103 and will have a target of 108.0
cheers all 
 Martin


----------



## websman

Last week I bought GOFH.OB. http://www.gofish.com
I feel like this one is going to make some serious money, so I'll add more shares soon.  I hope to buy at least 5000 shares.

Here's link to a chart detailing the site traffic...
http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details?q=gofish.com&url=gofish.com/



Also, they've filed an application for a Nasdaq listing.
http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/070427/20070427005209.html?.v=1


----------



## Hopeful

x2rider said:


> Just enetered a trade for IBM in the US. It has just broken through from a period of sideways movement.
> The resistance was 103 and will have a target of 108.0
> cheers all
> Martin




I was day trading at the time IBM crossed $100 and only held on for $101.60. Should have made it a longer-termer. It was a nice day trade though, very small retracements all day ie low risk trade. 

What stocks are on your radar for tonights US market? IBM and AAPL are both right up there on mine.


----------



## x2rider

Hi Hopeful. 
Really like the look of  Computer sciences corp. They have just had a small retracement and will need to get above $57 again for an entry, which is its old high.
I am still adding to IBM as I have a target of $108 for this.

 Happy trading 
 Cheers Martin


----------



## Hopeful

x2rider said:


> Hi Hopeful.
> Really like the look of  Computer sciences corp. They have just had a small retracement and will need to get above $57 again for an entry, which is its old high.
> I am still adding to IBM as I have a target of $108 for this.
> 
> Happy trading
> Cheers Martin




Thanks for the tip. If CSC gets above Friday's high with some volume it could go up 1 or 2 points based on what it has done in the past. However, a more likely scenario is that it consolidates Friday's move.


----------



## websman

My thread is dead....

My only holdings are two penny stocks.

PDGT and EPGL


I've been busy getting my home ready to sell.  No time to trade.


----------



## RichKid

websman said:


> My thread is dead....
> 
> My only holdings are two penny stocks.
> 
> PDGT and EPGL
> 
> 
> I've been busy getting my home ready to sell.  No time to trade.




Hey Webs,

Whether it's dead or dying it's not forgotten....must be glad you're not fully exposed after days like yesterday. Good luck with the house sale, hope you get a price way above the mean!


----------



## websman

RichKid said:


> Hey Webs,
> 
> Whether it's dead or dying it's not forgotten....must be glad you're not fully exposed after days like yesterday. Good luck with the house sale, hope you get a price way above the mean!




Thanks Rich!
I bought my home 20 years ago, when prices were a lot lower than they are now.  It won't be hard to make a huge profit.  

Here's where I'm planning on moving to, once I sell my present home.
http://www.hammockbayfreeport.com/


I did buy one other stock since my last post.  I picked up ROCM at 14.26.  Things are looking good so far.

Still holding my two penny stocks...


----------



## websman

Well Dudes... I'm sitting mostly in cash, with the exception of my two little penny stocks... PDGT and EPGL.

The market really sucks.  So does real estate.  So....What to do???

I guess cash is the rule for now. :alcohol:


----------



## websman

I bought back into ROCM today at $10.85....


----------



## websman

The market tanked, yet I was up on all positions... ??????  I take it and be happy!


----------



## websman

RichKid said:


> Hey Webs,
> 
> Whether it's dead or dying it's not forgotten....must be glad you're not fully exposed after days like yesterday. Good luck with the house sale, hope you get a price way above the mean!




Well RichKid.... The housing market is totally busted over here.  I've had absolutely no bites on my house.  The good news is that I bought it 20 years ago for a very low price, and I'm totally mortgage free.  I'll just stay put until the market gets better.


----------



## websman

I sold ROCM today for a nice profit.  I'm going to attempt to buy back in on a pullback....if it happens.


----------



## websman

ROCM tanked after earnings and a downgrade buy Northland securities.  Good thing I took my profit.

I can't complain this year...so far I'm up a little over 20%.  I just hope I can hold onto it.  lol


----------



## websman

I'm watching CRNT for a possible buy.  The indicators are turning up, plus it's a real bargain.


----------



## websman

No buys yet... I'm sitting in cash.


----------



## RichKid

Hey webs, do you do much shorting? Small caps or blue chips? Chumps like me come to the party a bit late so watching and learning atm to make sure I don't get caught in a bear trap.


----------



## websman

RichKid said:


> Hey webs, do you do much shorting? Small caps or blue chips? Chumps like me come to the party a bit late so watching and learning atm to make sure I don't get caught in a bear trap.




Good to hear from you RichKid!
The only stock I ever shorted was GM, which I made a few dollars on.  Other than that, I haven't had any experience in it.  I'll probably get into it a little more, after I retire and have more time.  Those bear traps can kill you...

I bought LJPC at 1.98 on Friday.  I think this one has bottomed out.  We shall soon see...


----------



## websman

I thought LJPC might be toast, but it made a nice recovery today, closing at 2.08.  

PDGT also made a nice recovery. I'm holding 1.3 million shares.  I attempted to pick up another million shares at .0005 with no luck.  I'm liking the potential of this little penny stock.


----------



## websman

Cool new sight...I haven't been here in a while.


----------



## websman

I have been building my postion on PDGT.  I now own around 9 million shares, which is about 1% of the total shares available.  Today was my lucky day...PDGT closed 200% up!

My gains are out of sight!  This good turn out to be a very good year for my portfolio!


----------



## CanOz

Been watching this large triangle pattern unfold in MCD and set some orders a week or so ago. Woke up this morning and found out i got stopped in, interesting to see how it goes in this environment. There is some favorable volume in the background as well.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## websman

MCD looks promising.... Have you bought any shares?


----------



## CanOz

websman said:


> MCD looks promising.... Have you bought any shares?




Bought and got stopped out a couple of weeks ago. It met the first H&S target and i should have sold then. I hung on, tightened up the stop and got taken out on a volatile day.

I'll watch it for a while for another entry point though.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## websman

Haven't posted here in a while, but this year has been very good.   I bought JBII at .27....today it closed at 2.20.   This is shaping up to be a very good year!


----------



## websman

JBII closed at $2.83.  I'm now up over 900%

Plastic to oil is going to be huge, in my opinion.


----------



## websman

*JBI, Inc. Will Become Debt-Free on December 29, 2009*
 .Companies:Jbi, Inc..Press Release Source: JBI, Inc. On Friday December 18, 2009, 9:10 am EST 

NIAGARA FALLS, Ontario, Dec. 18, 2009 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- JBI, Inc. (the "Company") (OTCBB:JBII - News) is pleased to report that all corporate debt, including accrued interest, will be paid in full effective December 29, 2009. The Company's debt-free status will then result in a monthly savings of over $26,000 in interest payments. The debt will be paid off without dilution to the Company's shareholders. 



Furthermore, JBI will provide a major update on its Plastic2Oil business unit and positive progress prior to Christmas. 



John Bordynuik, CEO/President, stated, "We are very optimistic and excited about our growth potential in 2010. All of our divisions, particularly P2O, are now positioned for rapid revenue growth, and the elimination of all interest payments will augment net earnings expansion." 



About JBI, Inc. 



JBI, Inc. is transitioning to become a global technology leader whose purpose is to mine data from JBI's large information archive, find under-productive entities to inject our superior proprietary technologies into, and benefit from increased productivity and profitability, beginning with Plastic2Oil. JBI has also acquired the following operations: 



JAVACO, Inc. ("Javaco") is part of the Supplier Diversity Network, WBENC. JAVACO, Inc. currently distributes over 100 lines of equipment from fiber optic transmitters to RF connectors. To further enhance business in the United States, new distribution lines are frequently being added including a line of home theater and audio video products. Javaco will operate and manage the Company's Plastic2Oil sites in Mexico. 



Pak-It, LLC ("Pak-It"): Using the patented Pak-It(TM) delivery system (liquid cleaner in a water soluble sachet) Pak-It can deliver glass cleaner, disinfectant, multi-purpose, and many more cleaning products (42 products currently) shipped in tiny packages of condensed cleaner (inside a 'dry' 1 quart container). This delivery method is "green" since it's fully biodegradable and saves thousands of dollars in shipping. The user simply adds water to the container without measuring or cutting the Pak-It. Large retailers and many national Building Service Contractors already using the product have documented significant cost savings from shipping, training, inventory control and space. 



Accordingly, our revenue sources presently include (i) income from reading archived tapes (including microfiche) from clients such as NASA, (ii) income from the recently acquired Javaco, Inc., (iii) income from the sale of Pak-It products, and bulk chemical facility which we realize beginning October 1, 2009, and (iv) from the anticipated commencement of operations in the fourth quarter of 2009 with Plastic2Oil, a process and service that converts plastic to fuel oil. For more information, please see http://www.jbiglobal.com and http://www.javacoinc.com and http://www.pakit.com/. 

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/JBI-Inc-Will-Become-DebtFree-pz-3411569438.html?x=0&.v=1


----------



## websman

Bought a few shares of SHAR...Nothing but a pure gamble play.


----------



## bandicoot76

howdy vulcan,

have you cast your eye over CVBT? they are developing angio-genesis protien technology that, if it passes its final FDA trial, will replace open heart surgery with 4 protien injections around the damaged arteries to grow new blood vessels. 
i have held for awhile (against all advice that the stock is too volatile) because i believe when it passes its final FDA trial the SP will skyrocket (IMO),
anyhow any opinions on the stock would be appreciated! 

cheers...bandicoot.


----------



## websman

bandicoot76 said:


> howdy vulcan,
> 
> have you cast your eye over CVBT? they are developing angio-genesis protien technology that, if it passes its final FDA trial, will replace open heart surgery with 4 protien injections around the damaged arteries to grow new blood vessels.
> i have held for awhile (against all advice that the stock is too volatile) because i believe when it passes its final FDA trial the SP will skyrocket (IMO),
> anyhow any opinions on the stock would be appreciated!
> 
> cheers...bandicoot.




Sounds interesting.   I'll check it out and report back.


----------



## websman

Here's a news video about CVBT....

http://www.local12.com/mediacenter/local.aspx?videoId=38722


----------



## websman

More JBII news...

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/JBI-Inc-Executes-JV-LOI-With-pz-2815913867.html?x=0&.v=1

*JBI, Inc. Executes JV LOI With Rick Heddle, Signs LOI for 45 Florida P2O Sites, and Will Apply for ASE Listing* .Companies:Jbi, Inc..Press Release Source: JBI, Inc. On Tuesday December 22, 2009, 3:41 pm EST 

NIAGARA FALLS, Ontario, Dec. 22, 2009 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- JBI, Inc. (the "Company") (OTCBB:JBII - News) is pleased to announce that December, 2009, has been a month of intense activity and very positive productive progress. The Company and Rick Heddle have agreed to a Joint Venture whereby Heddle Marine Service, Inc. will retrofit ships with P2O processors. The Company is now finalizing a JV Agreement for production of its first P2O ship with Heddle. JBI anticipates contracting with various countries to convert their plastic waste into oil. 



The launch of P2O in early 2010 will be an exciting and important harbinger for job creation, environmental clean-up, and oil production. Plastic waste is a huge global problem, contributing heavily to landfill expansion and ocean pollution. The Company has a goal of initially establishing 2500 P2O sites with municipalities/interested parties and launching P2O ships for various countries' plastic waste retrieval and energy production. 



Converting plastic to oil has previously been attempted unsuccessfully by other companies as it was not economically feasible. However, the Company's research discovered a unique catalyst that is now proprietary to P2O, as it greatly enhances the efficient and economical conversion of plastic waste to oil, allowing for a 99% recovery rate compared to 45% +/- for competing systems. In essence, the catalyst greatly expedites the cracking of the plastic and allows the Company to select on a tight curve the particular hydrocarbon to produce. Competing methods require much higher heat, considerable energy cost, prohibitively expensive residue disposal, and result in poorer conversion. There is a negative energy cost to operate a P2O processor, since 15% of feedstock weight is converted to gas to run the system. The P2O processor is not a "perpetual machine", 15% of its feedstock is consumed to provide gas to power the processor. 



Heddle Marine Service Inc., established in 1987, is the only marine repair firm that operates floating dry-docks on the Canadian side of the Great Lakes. Located on land leased from the Hamilton Port Authority, the site has 160,000 square feet of land, 1,000 feet of wharfage and dock frontage, 30,500 square feet of fabrication shop and 5,000 square feet of machine shop. 



This continually expanding, successful company, with 20+ years of expertise in rebuilding ships, converting tanks to cargo and cargo to tankers, will be a valuable and important partner in helping JBI to achieve its eventual goal of attaining a fleet of P2O ships to address global demand for their service. For further information, visit http://www.heddlemarine.com/ 



Also, JBI has signed a Letter of Intent for the establishment of an Area Development Agreement (ADA) for 45 P2O sites in the State of Florida with a newly formed entity controlled by Al Sousa of Largo, Florida. 



Mr. Sousa is a seasoned executive with extensive business experience in both the public and private sectors and has been involved in a wide variety of matters including operational management of multiple entities including acquisitions, marketing, financing and governmental affairs. 



In his position with a large publicly held company, he planned and implemented a start-up venture with multiple business units and annualized revenues nearly $150 million. His division had seven business segments in sixteen states with approximately 2,800 employees. 



The Company expects that the ADA will be consummated by February 15, 2010. 



The Company expects that Mr. Sousa's company will begin to quickly cultivate supply chains and sites for the installation of P2O sites throughout Florida concentrating first on large metropolitan areas and expanding outwards. The "Green" aspects of the P2O process is expected to solve huge problems in the area of plastic waste disposal as well as generate much needed oil for commercial use. Public-Private partnerships are expected and local, state and Federal credits are available for rapid deployment and cost effective development. 



An independent lab investigation of JBI's P2O technology revealed the following information: Samples of fuels were created from various plastic feedstocks and were tested (ASTM D 5453) and confirmed a sulphur concentration less than 8.4 ppm (parts per million). Additionally, the water and sediment tests (ASTM D 1796) confirm that its fuel contained less than 0.005% water and sediment. Density tests also placed the fuel in the gasoline range. 



P2O produces oil at less than $10 per barrel. In the United States, refineries have indicated that they will pick up the fuel at the price of WTI (West Texas Intermediate) price less $3, currently around $70 per barrel. 



JBI's Pak-It division is being positioned for anticipated dynamic revenue growth in 2010. The Pak-It factory in Philadelphia is being completely upgraded to handle high volume retail production for their eco-friendly line of cleaning products. An experienced 5-person national sales force is being hired in January. JBI is in current discussions with a very large, established company that has had great success marketing their consumer cleaning products via television infomercials. This company has indicated a desire to partner with Pak-It in an infomercial marketing campaign. However, if an agreement is not formalized with this potential partner, Pak-It will proceed on its own to have infomercials produced and begin a massive marketing campaign. 



Successful infomercials have proven to be a very effective method to rapidly attain major consumer awareness and often generate a significant increase in sales revenue. The patented, cost-effective Pak-It product line clearly appears to have all the attributes for a successful infomercial launch. 



JBI will soon establish a Board of Directors consisting of key talent within the Company, including the CEO, and on their Advisory Board, as well as some dedicated open market shareholders to adequately represent our anticipated large shareholder base. Unlike many other BOD's, the Company wants to have a proactive Board that is committed and focused on the continued future growth of the Company for the benefit of all shareholders. 



Additionally, the JBI websites are currently being redesigned by a group of loyal, tech-savvy shareholders. The new cutting-edge site will better reflect the Company's achievements and unique technologies. On-site videos will provide the world with a clear view and understanding of the Company's important technologies. 



John Bordynuik, CEO/President of JBI, Inc., will be flying to New York the first week in January to meet with exchange officials and begin the application process to up-list JBI on the American Stock Exchange. Furthermore, at the end of January, Mr. Bordynuik will be traveling to China to meet with P2O processor manufacturers, and establish production requirements and volume agreements. The Company has previously been advised that its Chinese manufacturer could produce one P2O processor every day, with a 15-day lead time for each batch. 



Furthermore, to avoid dilution, Mr. Bordynuik will be returning an additional 9 million of his personal common shares to treasury on Dec. 29, 2009. Therefore, as of that date, total outstanding common shares will remain at 46,725,106. 



John Bordynuik commented, "All of JBI's dedicated team members have been working long hours and very hard to ensure an extremely successful future for our Company. I am most appreciative of all the loyal supporters who have stepped up and committed their valuable time and efforts to our shared vision of growing JBI into an extraordinary, successful company and maximizing share valuation. I wish everyone a most joyous holiday season and a very prosperous New Year."


----------



## websman

I wonder how Plastic to oil would go over in Australia...hmmm.


----------



## bandicoot76

if we could get it at the bowser for less than the $1.35/litre we are paying now i'd say it would go down real well my friend, plastic or crude derived... who cares so long as it burns clean and is cheaper it'd be a winner here imo!


----------



## websman

bandicoot76 said:


> if we could get it at the bowser for less than the $1.35/litre we are paying now i'd say it would go down real well my friend, plastic or crude derived... who cares so long as it burns clean and is cheaper it'd be a winner here imo!




I'll ask the company, if Australia is on their list of countries for Plastic 2 Oil.

JBII closed at $4.70 today.  I'm up over 1500% so far...


----------



## websman

JBII closed @ 6.35   I'm now up over 2,100%.  When will this madness end???   I'm going to have some serious tax problems!


----------



## UBIQUITOUS

websman said:


> JBII closed @ 6.35   I'm now up over 2,100%.  When will this madness end???   I'm going to have some serious tax problems!





Well done mate!:holysheep:


----------



## websman

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Well done mate!:holysheep:




Thanks...

Here's some info for you....

=== Executive Summary and Hot Posts === 
Must Hear. CEO Interview by Wallstreet Reporter: http://www.wallstreetreporter.com/2...ii-ceo-interview/comment-page-1/#comment-2034 


=========== Executive Summary =========== 

JBII. Awesome longer term investment here. Fully reporting. 13M Float. Zero dilution, 
Audited financials, the works: 

Plastic2Oil. === 



Video, Prototype: 






1. Existing machines are used in China, Thailand, Taiwan, etc to convert Plastic to oil. 

2. Bordynuik discovered a catalyst that makes this process much more efficient. 

3. After the data is recovered from these tapes (they weigh about 5 lbs each), they will be fed into the machine and converted back to the oil from which they came from in the first place. 

4. The oil (in the gasoline range from independent analysis) needs minimal refining, and will be sold into the refining market. He already has buyers. 

5. The whole process will be franchised across the country/world. The first franchise has already been bought. 25 additional Joint Ventures are being negotiated. 

6. The process will also recover oil from used tires. 

7. Of course there is an unending amount of other waste plastic available to be converted to oil. 
Roughly 8 lbs of plastic = 1 Gallon of fuel. 

8. In larger metropolitan areas, the company will run it's own machines. 

9. The first big production machine is currently being assembled in Niagra Falls. 






NASA Tape Reading 

Watch this Video of the CEO John Bordynuik demonstrating his new technology of reading computer tapes from NASA. 
They get $22/tape. NASA has Millions of tapes to be read. Other companies also need these tapes read. Oil companies have a huge number of old seismic data tapes that can be reanalyzed with current software. 






Board: http://investorshub.advfn.com/boards/board.aspx?board_id=15341 
Be sure to click on "Show iBox". 

CEO: http://www.johnbordynuik.com 
Company: http://www.310holdings.com. New website coming soon. 

CEO Article: http://www.johnbordynuik.com/BusinessNiagaraMagazine.pdf 

Full DD: http://www.Lighthouse57.com/JBIIBrochure.doc 

1. CEO, John Bordynuik, is a very well respected scientist with close ties to NASA, MIT, numerous Fortune 100 companies, United Nations, US Army. Website: http://JohnBordynuik.com . 

2. Bordynuik has a very profitable private company, John Bordynuik Inc. (JBI) that reads the 'unreadable', i.e. the over 50 million computer tapes from the early computer era (60's-80's). There is a wealth of information on those tapes, and he developed his own tape drives to read these degraded tapes. 

3. He has an exclusive contract with NASA and gets paid $22 per tape to recover the data. They are currently processing about 700 tapes a day, but will be processing many more due to new tape drives coming online very soon. 

4. Their process can be used on any tapes, both legacy and current. 

5. They have recently revolutionized data recovery methods (and Patented these methods), increasing the throughput tremendously, and are exploring applying the technology to disk hard drives as well. 

6. A new office in Cambridge, MA has been leased, and will open soon. 

310 Holdings (old symbol: TRTN) is now JBI Inc.(JBII) === 

In April 2009, Bordynuik bought a public shell company (310 Holdings), and moved most of the assets and production facilities from his private company (JBI) into the public company. The public company now has a positive balance sheet, with revenues. The transaction was independently audited. The new name of the company is JBI Inc. 

The company is fully reporting and compliant. Stock Symbol: JBII 

The goal of the company is to move to the NASDAQ exchange within a few months. 


Recent Acquisitions: 

1. Pak-It: http://pakit.com 
2. DCL Solutions: http://dclsolutions.com/ 






2. Javaco: http://javacoinc.com


----------



## wayneL

websman said:


> I'm going to have some serious tax problems!




Just pick a few losers to offset... problem solved .

Seriously - nice win. Good onya.

You'll be able to afford imported beer when one of us Aussies drop in.


----------



## websman

wayneL said:


> Just pick a few losers to offset... problem solved .
> 
> Seriously - nice win. Good onya.
> 
> You'll be able to afford imported beer when one of us Aussies drop in.




Thanks Wayne!

The beers on me!  JBII closed at $7.20.... I'm now up about 2,500%


----------

